# best hifi pc system



## aliweshky (May 26, 2014)

hi there, i'm new to this forum and have a little knowledge about hardware that i have to choose.

i spent hours looking for the right cpu and mobo. here is my set so far



H10 case 
intel g3420 pentium cpu

some asrock basic 1150 micro atx or mini itx motherboard with optical out 

some 1600 ram a 30 gb ssd for windows 7/8

the linear PSU from hdplex

250w hifi dc atx convertor

audioquest dragonfly dac (later in the proces) 

3.5" hdd for music storage (or rather an external hdd, any thoughts?) what do you guys think about the setup? 



my goal is to create a system designd for my hifi stereo system (marantz pm6004 amp en 2 triangle speakers) that can run silently en at the same time fluently (xbmc) en play all my AIFF files. but here it gets complicated does the linear psu and the hifi convertor will have an effect on my audio pperformence of my system, when i'm going to use a DAC via USB or via optical with another dac? i know that it will improve sound via the standard 3.5mm jack, but does it improve the digital signal?



please some help, ty





*HDPLEX Linear Power Supply Technical Specifications*
*Wattage*100W

*Feature*






 Top of the Line Hi-End Audio ELNA Capacitors





 High Quality 100VA R-Core Transformer provides clean energy 



Linear Technology LT1083 Low Dropout Positive Fixed Regulators





 Low ripple noise and void of high frequency noise





 Independent 19VDC and 12VDC Output, can power two device simultaneously. 





 19VDC Output Supprt Thin ITX/NUC/HDPLEX 250W DC-ATX Converter 





 12VDC Output support HD Streamer/Set Top Box//PicoPSU or any CE device with 12VDC input and compatible DC connector.





 Passive chassis guarantee absolute silent and stable operation
*Chassis Material/Color:* Brushed Aluminum/ All Black
*Power Indicator:* Yes (Blue LED via Face Plate LED Port)

*Power ON/OFF Switch:* Yes (On the Back Plate )

*Operating Temperature:* -10C - 70C
*Safety:* Overvoltage protection, Overload protection,Overcurrent protection, short circuit protection
*Certification:* 

CE/EN60950-1 (TCT1405072566S-1)
RoHS (TCT1405074557R-1)
FCC (TCT1405074391F-1)
EMC (TCT1405073270E-1)


*Idle Power Consumption:* < 0.45W
*Size:*250(L) x 180 (W) x 70 (H) mm

*Weight:*5kg/11 lbs

*Input Voltage:* 110V/220V AC

*AC Input Connector:* IEC with EMI Filter

*DC Output:* Aerospace GX16-2/7.4x5.0mm/5.5x2.5mm/5.5x2.1mm Connector



*HDPLEX 100W Linear Power Supply High Resolution Diagram *
*Key Specification:* 
output VoltageMax DC CurrentFull Load DC CurrentOutput Voltage ToleranceRipple Noise
(mV)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

+19V  7A 5A  0.015% 3mV
+12V  7A 5A  0.016%  2mV










*HDPLEX 250W Hi-Fi DC-ATX Converter (16V-24V wide range voltage) 
Technical Specifications*
*Wattage*250W (400W Peak) 94% Efficiency
*Feature*





 High Voltage Endurance SANYO and Fujitsu Solid State Capacitors 





 Dual PCIE 6PIN plus 6+2PIN Output support high wattage application 





 16V-24V wide range voltage input support, 4 layer 2oz gold PCB 





 Infineon MOSFET, TI Control Chip 





 Dual Heatsink for MOSFET and PCB, Fanless Operation





 Support 7.4x5.0mm w/center PIN (Ground) DC Input and GX16-2 DC Input (with HDPLEX Linear PSU)





 100% modular ATX output
*Operating Temperature:* -10C - 70C

*Safety:* Overvoltage protection, Overload protection,Overcurrent protection, short circuit protection
*Size:*150(L) x 51.5 (W) x 25 (H) mm
*Mouting hole pattern:* Four M3 screw hole in 131.9mm x 34mm pattern
*Input Voltage:* 16V-24VDC
*Input Connector:* 7.4x5.0mm w/center PIN (Ground) or GX16-2 (with HDPLEX Linear PSU Only)
*Key Specification:* 
Output VoltageMax DC CurrentFull Load DC CurrentOutput Voltage ToleranceRipple Noise
(mVp-p,MAX)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
+3.3V  12A 10A  1% 50mV
+5V  12A 10A  1% 50mV
+12V  19A 16A  1% 120mV
+5VSB  2A 1.5A  3%  50mV
*Connector:* ATX 24PIN-24PIN Cable (45cm and 15cm) x 2,8-4+4PIN Power cable for CPU (45cm) x 1, 8PIN Power Cable for PCIE device x 1, 4PIN -SATA Powerx3 and Molex x 1 (40cm), 7.4x5.0 with PIN DC Input PCB with 40cm 4PIN-4PIN Extension cable


----------



## BumbleBee (May 27, 2014)

aliweshky said:


> my goal is to create a system designd for my hifi stereo system (marantz pm6004 amp en 2 triangle speakers) that can run silently en at the same time fluently (xbmc) en play all my AIFF files. but here it gets complicated *does the linear psu and the hifi convertor will have an effect on my audio pperformence of my system, when i'm going to use a DAC via USB or via optical with another dac?* i know that it will improve sound via the standard 3.5mm jack, but does it improve the digital signal?



no.

I was going to build something similar recently but came up with a better idea

Windows 8.1 tablet
copy of JRiver (theater view)
External Hard Drive in Brushed Aluminum case
D/A converter

place the docking station on a coffee table or ottoman in listening room.

you can also attach a mini itx to the back of a touch monitor like this Acer below


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 27, 2014)

I'm using a Denon UD-m30 myself, but I would love and recommend one of these for a pc. Has a digital input, USB and very high quality sound.

http://www.richersounds.com/product/mini-hi-fi/denon/dm39/deno-dm39-blk

http://www.whathifi.com/review/denon-d-m39dab


----------



## aliweshky (May 27, 2014)

i was going to expand my system with surface rt for school and as remote for my system, but i want really a htpc for movies en multimedia, so i am still going to build it, i think, 
the olive product are olso nice, olive one or olive ohd3 .

but you have a nice setup, very clever, but i really needed some awnsers


----------



## AsRock (May 27, 2014)

Just do it though video cards HDMI these days to a \HT.


----------

